# x800 pro vivo Modded - 3DMark05...



## analyzerx (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok... I've got a P4 2.8 Prescott / 512DDR with a *HIS Excalibur x800 pro VIVO* (256AGP) card...

I've pencil modded the card to 1.471V and changed the original IceQ II HSF to a custom thingie with an Akasa HFS...
I did change the bios to an *HIS XT PE* with 16pipelines but I got EXTREMELY MANY artifacts in low cores...
I also tried HIS XT pro and a couple more with no luck either... 

Using ATItool I got it up to 621/500 with no artifacts at around 32 degrees when not in use...

The thing is that with ALL tests enabled in 3DMark05 (6 of 6), 1024x768 and 6 antialiasing I'me getting a  4500 score! 

Is this too low or what the ****???
Any ideas On these would be more than welcome!
1. what I should change on ATI options or anywhere else (I'm using DNA ATI)?
2. what is a good score for this system? - and what tests and on what resolutions etc I should run 3DMark05...
3. Any other mods I can use with Air cooling?


Thanks in advance! :>

Ps. This is my system 3DMark05 - System Info


----------



## Nergal (Apr 2, 2005)

You lowered the mem to 621MHZ? 

Then don't be shocked ffs!!!! 

It's better to OC the PRO then to declock an XT!!!!


----------



## analyzerx (Apr 2, 2005)

I didn't lower anything! ... the mem was 500 to start with!


----------



## Nergal (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh, so your mem is now on 2*621???
Nice

but I think i found it

---6 antialiasing---

try NO AA


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 12, 2005)

It's his core thats at 621mhz, his ram is at 492, aka 982mhz after being multiplied. Anyway, yeah deffenitely turn AA off, that should make it scream. I'm getting right around 6,000 with my x800 Pro Vivo at XT PE speeds and 16p, if you're looking for something to compare to.


----------



## analyzerx (Apr 13, 2005)

Thnx WTF! :>

I'm trying to mod it some more but I'm waiting for my water cooling system... Thanx for your stats! :>

I'm getting around 5800 with no AA. Shamino suggested that my CPU might kill my stats too (2.8HT) so hopefully will be getting a new one soon! ^_^

Thnx everyone! :>


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 15, 2005)

Is your ram running at dual channel, or do you just have one 512mb stick running single channel? That might be slowing you down, also you could get another good 400mhz or so out of that CPU if you're willing to overclock that.


----------

